

Ask HN: Usability vs. Bait and Switch? - endlessvoid94

If my web app requires a paid feature, should this feature be disabled unless we have your billing info?  Or is it acceptable to allow the user to activate this feature, but have it automatically redirect to the billing page (in the event we don't have your info)?<p>Basically I"m trying to figure out if it's merely a low-friction way of making the app usable or if it comes across as sleazy?
======
Travis
It is a fine line to tread. I think someone who has the ethical concerns to
ask about it, probably will be fine. So don't stress too much about it --
don't let this decision hang you up.

Just ask yourself this question: when the person clicks on the button or link,
are they expecting a payment screen? That is, are they aware this feature is a
premium, paid-only feature? If not, you may be on the bait-and-switch side.

------
endlessvoid94
Our solution is to change the text involved to say "Purchase" instead of
merely "save" or "update". Thoughts?

